# Advanced Sniper Course



## synergy911

If anyone is interested we are hosting an Advanced Sniper Course on September 27-October 1st
50hrs
400.00
Should be a great class, the instructors are excellent. Local guys with a lot of practical experience.

sign up:
www.synergy911.us

look at the bottom for "upcoming classes"

--Additional Information as required by MassCops admin--

*This school is designed for officers currently serving as police snipers who have attended a minimum of one (1) Basic Sniper Class and who wish to expand their skills and knowledge of their trade. *

Its course of study is an advanced tactical scoped rifle training program 
Training time will be approximately 50 hours of combined classroom, field training and shooting exercises. 

Course of study will include: 
 Positive target identification 
 Use of a sling 
 Field craft and movement 
 Effective camouflage 
 _Ranging intermediate distances _
 External ballistics 
 Position shooting 
 _Cold bore and data book documentation _
 Rifle handling skills 
 Role and responsibilities 

 Tactical communication 
 _Urban operations and hide selection _
 Moving target engagement 
 Practical shooting exercises 
 _Engaging intermediate barriers _
 CAPS training 
 High angle shooting 
 _Case studies _
 Proficiency course of fire 

Shooting exercises for this school are designed for the bolt action law enforcement rifle equipped with telescopic sight adjustment for elevation and windage. Rifle/Ammo combination should be capable of consistently firing a five shot group not larger than one minute of angle at 100yds.

Lead Instructor Eric Cusson is a veteran police officer with year of patrol experience. He is the Sniper Team Leader for a regional team covering over 48 cities and town. He is a seasoned sniper with a vast knowledge of tactics, deployment considerations and the use of deadly force.

One day of training will be designated for "CAPS" Simulator training. It is my pleasure to announce that Lt. Gross from "Crosshairs Inc." will be coming out with his CAPS machine to train us on it.


----------



## Tr1ggerz89

Where is the course located?


----------



## cc3915

Please read the posting date. This post is eight months old. Thread closed.


----------

